# Ludwigia Red



## ryu1

Hi, this is a very common Ludwigia Red or some people called hybrid. It is very easy to grow, fast, and red plan.









Here is another one that was sold to be as something else. It looks similar to Ludwigia Red above but this one grows noticeably slower, and the leaves are not as big in comparison, and it seems to have shorter internode, and lighter red. I don't know what this is. Can anyone identify? I read a sale thread from barrreports called Ludwigia Mini Type "Super-Red", don't know if this has anything related. Both grown in the same tank. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Love people just making up names on the fly. Well, not really...

I think those are the same plant, and it looks to be a form of _L. palustris_.


----------



## Yo-han

We received the same plant from Tropica last week: http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantdescription.aspx?pid=035B


----------



## miremonster

If I'm right, Cavan and Yo-han refer to the plant that manini has gotten as Ludwigia species "red": http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html

Looking at ryu1's pics, I'd also think it's the same Ludwigia. But:


> Here is another one that was sold to be as something else. It looks similar to Ludwigia Red above but this one grows noticeably slower, and the leaves are not as big in comparison, and it seems to have shorter internode, and lighter red.


@ryu1: Both really growing for a considerable time under the same conditions? If there's really a second variant, that doesn't make it easier... 
Years ago, I kept an (alleged) Ludwigia palustris with similar overall appearance, pretty light red colour under medium light (the submersed L. palustris in the Kasselmann book looks alike), quite bushy, but not as deep red as the new Ludwigia sp. "red".


----------



## ryu1

I grew this for 2-3 weeks if I remember correctly, and are new growth from cuttings.


----------



## miremonster

OK; I'd recommend to grow them further in the same place (equal conditions) for 2 weeks or so to confirm if the differences are really constant.
Is there also a difference in leaf form? Has the 2nd Ludwigia narrower leaves than the 1st (L. sp. "Red")?

Question to the others: Couldn't ryu1's 2nd Ludwigia be identical with the Ludwigia palustris in the 1st Plantfinder pic, more red due to different conditions only?: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=121


----------

